# '07 extraction



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Wonderful...all I can do is sit here and read...and watch the snow fall under the street lights outside and imagine warmer weather to come....Nice picture!


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*Thanks for sharing*

Looks like a well done cut-out. Did you see the queen?

They will make another one if you got that much brood comb boxed.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

That is the kind of colony I like to see when I open a wall up. Temps in the 40s and no sting? Good job. I hope you got that queen; there is bound to be alot of chilled brood.


----------

